# 2014 Cannondale Evo. Crank arm fell off.



## cobra1217 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello. I'm new to road biking. I just got a brand new 2014 cannondale Evo. Had it for about a week. Yesterday on a 15 mile local ride, while I was climbing a small hill the crank arm fell off and I hit the ground around 20mph. The manger at the dealer I bought the bike at , wasn't there today. So I tried to call cannondale but couldn't find their number online. I called the next closet dealer and the guy told me that my bike has a cheap gear set and it's normal for it to come loose during the break in period. That it's kinda my fault for not doing proper maintenance. The bike has a Fsa gearset. I'm starting to regret buying a cannondale. The dealer talked me into buying the Evo over the cadd10. Which had a shamino gear set. You can see that the bolt Fsa was loose and ripped out the last three threads. My question for you guys is. Am I'm wrong for asking for a new bike or my money back. What would u do if you were in my shoes. I have a scratched new bike. Torn shoes and cleats and a smatches helmet. All of which is Week old. My ass and elbow hurt and I have road rash on my shoulder. 








.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Take it back to the shop you bought it from without touching anything, and talk to the manager.

The crank had not been properly tightened in all likelihood.

If the threads are damaged then I'd be wanting a new crankset.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

cobra1217 said:


> I called the next closet dealer and the guy told me that my bike has a cheap gear set and it's normal for it to come loose during the break in period.


 Bull$%#t. That guy is an idiot.



> Am I'm wrong for asking for a new bike or my money back.


I wouldn't ask. I'd insist.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

You are lucky that you weren't seriously injured. If you don't get a replacement tell them that they'll be hearing from you lawyer. Also, make sure you post the name of the shop here and on other boards so everyone knows to avoid it.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

You should be talking to the shop that sold it to you, nobody else. If it's any kind of shop they will make it right, up to a a new bike and perhaps the shoes etc that were damaged.


----------



## Ryder's (Oct 18, 2013)

Sue the mf'rs


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Take it to the shop and talk to the manager nicely about what happened. If the shop is a good shop he will do his best to help you. What he is able to do will be up to warranty replacement which the spindle and cranks will fall under. If you go in there blazing you will get a hard time. Work with them and they will work with you.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yep, what all the others have said - take it back to the shop you bought it from and kindly ask for an explanation as to how they could not assemble your bike correctly. If I can do these up to proper toque so that it stays secured, then a bicycle shop ought to be able to.

Hope you didn't break / injure anything in the process.

cheers


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Agreeing with what most people are saying, only talk to the dealer you bought it from. This is their issue for not tightening the crank are down not Cannondale's fault. Friend of mine had this same thing happen to his Giant soon after he bought it. 

If you want a bike with a full Shimano group (crank and all) you will need to look outside of Cannondale. With their BB30 bottom bracket you will be getting a bike with a Cannondale or FSA crank mostly likely. Shimano does not have a direct fit crank for the BB30.

Good luck and don't give in.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Glad you weren't seriously hurt. The LBS owes you big time for being incompetent.

On the up-side, I like your ability to climb at 20Mph .


----------



## mudslinger (Dec 25, 2005)

Go to the bike shop you bought from. Be very nice. Explain what happened including the injuries you suffered. Show them the damaged parts. Then, let them respond.

If they don't fall all over themselves to make things right. Take the store manager aside and quietly tell him you will have your lawyer get in touch with the store's owner for a replacement bike and reimbursement for your medical expenses and lost productivity.


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

Contact Cannondale


----------

